# Opinion sobre lm12clk



## carlos484 (Jul 29, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en este hobby, es muy bueno el foro, y tengo una pregunta ¿alguien sabe que tal va el lm12clk de national semiconductor? parece bueno pero en la practica no se si voy a pagar cerca de 25 dolares por algo que vale la pena,. saque la información de la pagina de national semiconductors. muchas gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Ese integrado me parece una buena opcion a la hora de implementar un amplificador de potencia con minimos componentes, aunque nunca lo he probado si lo he visto en funcionamiento y para mi gusto esta bien.

Saludos.


----------



## elmario (Ene 16, 2007)

No, ni a palos, no es buena la relacion calidad precio, si bien es muy robusto es un IC viejo, ya no se fabrica mas, el tema que en realidad no es un amplificadorf. de audio sino un amplificadorf. operacional de potencia o sea que puede servir para otras aplicaciones como reguladores de alto voltaje , fuentes conmutadas,etc.
Te aconsejo por ahi, aunque de menor potencia que probes el  TDA7294 (70watts en 8) o alguno de la serie STK (4048,etc.) que por ahi son mas especificos para audio.
Saludos


----------



## djfarlo (Abr 28, 2008)

Yo ya armé este findesemana el LM12 y ya está listo y funcionando a plena potencia. 

*Ventajas*: Montaje minimalista, potencia y calidad de sonido con mínima distorsión.

*Inconvenientes*: Precio, consumo y gran calor que genera (que se soluciona con unos grandes radiadores).

Yo le he sacado hasta 156w rms a lo bestia (sobre algunas cargas resistivas), aunq no por más de 10 segundos pq los radiadores que le puse no eran apropiados, y unos 100w rms sonando muy bien, eso sí, no olvidemos refrigerarlo como dios manda. El fabricante asegura 80w rms al 0.01% de distorsión, que no se lee todos los días.

Ahí tengo algunas fotos y detalles del montaje del amplificador para quien le interese: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/

Saludos desde España y que no muera la electrónica analógica! .


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 24, 2008)

muy lindo amplificador se puede....

dos preguntas...

1) SE puede utilizar para la etapa de potencia de un woofer osea despues de un filtro pasa bajo? no se si soy claro... jaja

2) mencionas un transformador 25+25CA rectifivcado y todo llega facil a 35+35CC estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola MFK08, me alegro que te qieras montar este mismo amplificador que tb monté yo hace poco. Sí que es verdad que el operacional es caro y no esta diseñado únicamente para audio, pero por eso también trabaja con frecuencias muy bajas q muy pocos integrados alcanzan, y si lo puedes obtener barato o de 2ª mano, es una verdadera joya.

A mi me funciona perfectamente sin ruidos ni nada (como algunos apuntan en otros foros, todo es cuestión de montarlo bien, masas por separado, etc) y suena de maravilla hasta a plena potencia. Link de mi proyecto: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/2008/04/proyecto-1-amplificador-de-100w-3-parte.html

En cuanto a tus dudas:

1º) Sí, efectivamente es así como deberías hacerlo, con un filtro pasivo pasa-bajo o, mejor, un preamplificador-filtro (se logra mayor pendiente de corte) previo al amplificador. Los filtros tras el amplificador, al ser de potencia, son también más caros y mejor usarlos para hacer parlantes con varias vías en los q haya q separar una misma señal en agudos, medios...

2º)Excactamente, yo lo alimenté con un transformador simétrico de 25-0-25 CA, el correspondiente rectificador y la bateria de filtros con lo que se obtienen los adecuados +-35v en continua. Pero el operacional tb admite otros voltajes hasta +-40 en continua.

Ya me contarás si lo montas y a ver q tal suena. Si lo montas sube alguna foto para q la veamos todos . Venga, saludos desde ejpania y hasta pronto.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 26, 2008)

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> Hola MFK08, me alegro que te qieras montar este mismo amplificador que tb monté yo hace poco. Sí que es verdad que el operacional es caro y no esta diseñado únicamente para audio, pero por eso también trabaja con frecuencias muy bajas q muy pocos integrados alcanzan, y si lo puedes obtener barato o de 2ª mano, es una verdadera joya.
> 
> A mi me funciona perfectamente sin ruidos ni nada (como algunos apuntan en otros foros, todo es cuestión de montarlo bien, masas por separado, etc) y suena de maravilla hasta a plena potencia. Link de mi proyecto: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/2008/04/proyecto-1-amplificador-de-100w-3-parte.html
> 
> ...




djfarlo... excelente como te quedo ya hice el pcb pero me gustaria si tubieras el tuyo que me pases para hacer algunas comparaciones... otra cosa tienes el esquematico de un preamplificador-filtro...y sobre lo que te marque en rojo es que no me quedo muy claro... solo pienso hacer una placa mono para amplificar los graves. no se en cuanto esta en argentina este IC pero averiguando en algunas paginas ronda los 65$


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 26, 2008)

MKF08, yo me lo monté a mano sin circuito impreso ni fotolito, ya que no valía la pena, el circuito es francamente sencillo y se monta fácilmente en cualquier placa perforada. En el blog está casi todo explicado, la única complicacion son las bobinas, pero es fácil montarlas.

Sobre el preamplificador que me comentas, yo tb tengo que montar uno para mi amplificador pero aún no he decidido cual. Ahora estoy con exámenes y lo había dejado un poco aparcado   . Si lo qieres para graves, lo más simple es hacer uno pasa-bajo pasivo aunque simpre te dejará pasar algo de medios. Sí quieres que corte bien y solo deje pasar las frecuencias más bajas lo mejor es hacer un pasa-bajo con algún amplificadorf operacional (algún filtro tipo Butterworth, Chebyshev...). Yo probaré a hacer algo de esto último. 

Aún no tengo ningún esquema para el preamp, en http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm hay uno, aunque creo que es excesivamente grande, pero bueno, todo es paciencia. Yo probaré con algo más sencillito como ya te he dicho a ver si tb me sirve.

En cuanto a lo rojo    sólo qería decirte q eso no se usa para filtrar como qeremos hacer nosotros, sino para montar cajas acústicas con más de un altavoz y así filtrar para cada uno de ellos las frecuencias que les correspondan. Así q no te preocupes, lo que tenemos que hacer es un filtro pasa-bajos previo al amplificador.  

En cuanto al precio, yo tb lo había visto a ese precio o incluso más, así que creo que es eso lo q vale. Sí bien no es barato, bien montado es una auténtica joya . Una cosa, mucho cuidado a la hora de conectarlo, ya que si te equivocas en la polaridad de las patillas lo fundes instantaneamente, estos integrados no dan segundas oportunidades, yo ya quemé uno con las prisas . 

Hasta pronto. Ahí te dejo lo más parecido a una PCB q tengo de este amplificador...   Y consultame cualquier duda...


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 26, 2008)

djfarlo en este link hay un filtro pasa bajo activo mas sencillo y en la segunda hoja deje un esquema para hacer un pre-amplificador con salida estereo y la salida filtrada para nuestro amplificador..
otra duda esa especie de bobina es la mecionada en el circuito? te paso mi PCB para que lo veas... no me gusta montar las cosas sobre las plaqueta ya perforada es solo por capricho que me gusta hacerlas jajajaj pero te quedo muy prolija...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2864.html


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 27, 2008)

Buens otro día más MFK08, tiene buena pinta ese esqema pasa-bajo q pasaste, seguro q lo tendre en cuenta, gracias .

La bobina, sí, es la del circuito. En la foto aparecen dos pq era para hacerlo estereo.

Yo nunca he probado a hacer una pcb pq... no es un palizón tener q revisar luego las pistas con rotulador? ...tener todo ese acido ahí preparao, y luego tener q ir con cuidado con el taladro haciendo todos los agujeros? Otra cosa esq trabajes en alguna empresa o algo y ya lo puedas hacer en plan industrial ... pero, yo, así en casa, aún no me he animado a montarme toda la paraeta. Realmente vale la pena? o no es tan chungo como parece?

Y otra cosa, con q programa hiciste ese *.pcb, yo no puedo abrirlo con los q tengo intalados...


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 27, 2008)

yo me instale el PCB wizard es muy facil de manejra y te aseguro q te da mas gusto hacer la plaqueta bien a tu gusto... trabajas un poquito mas pero la presentacion final queda chula...en el foro hay una guia bien explicada para hacer las plaquetas...


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 29, 2008)

Buenas, ya vi tu Pcb, muy mona ... pero ahí te cabrá la bobina? bueno, siempre puedes desplazarla un poco. En cuanto a los dos filtros de 4700uF q le pusiste, yo prescindí de ellos y le puse sólo unos de 10000uF en la fuente, ya que leí que si la fuente esta suficientemente cercana al integrado (máx. 15cm) ya no hacen falta esos otros adicionales pq no habrán ruidos.

Sobre el filtro que montaste, me puedes decir porque elegiste el TL082 para hacer el pre? por curiosidad. No podías haberlo hecho también con otro TL062? 
Ya lo has montado?. Funciona bien o no corta tan bien como desearíamos? Ya me contarás, hasta pronto.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 30, 2008)

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, ya vi tu Pcb, muy mona ... pero ahí te cabrá la bobina? bueno, siempre puedes desplazarla un poco. En cuanto a los dos filtros de 4700uF q le pusiste, yo prescindí de ellos y le puse sólo unos de 10000uF en la fuente, ya que leí que si la fuente esta suficientemente cercana al integrado (máx. 15cm) ya no hacen falta esos otros adicionales pq no habrán ruidos.
> 
> Sobre el filtro que montaste, me puedes decir porque elegiste el TL082 para hacer el pre? por curiosidad. No podías haberlo hecho también con otro TL062?
> Ya lo has montado?. Funciona bien o no corta tan bien como desearíamos? Ya me contarás, hasta pronto.



a bobina nose si cabra porq no sabia cual era el tamaño jajaja por eso todavia no lo pase a la plaqueta...
el pre con tl082 me lo paso un amigo... tambien pense en hacer las dos cosas con un tl064 pero veo q se alimentan de diferente forma..no lo he montado asique nose si funciona correctamente....pero hay en el mismo hilo del foro alguien lo probo...
por eso lo puse para q los q saben mas nos digan si funciona jajaja
saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola djfarlo como andas? 

armaste el filtro pasa bajos ? yo aun no pero ya tengo los componentes y estoy haciendo el PCB..espero q te haya funcionado bien si es q lo armaste...


----------



## djfarlo (Jul 10, 2008)

Buenas MKF08, pues no, aún no lo monté, pq a mi aún no me llegaron los componentes . Al final me decidí por un filtro de esos conmutados, Butterworth de 5º orden el q he pedido yo (LTC1063), que, en verdad, requiere muy pocos componentes aparte del integrado y si es de 5º orden debe cortar muuuy bien ...

Cuando me llegue y lo monte ya te diré q tal va. 

Ya montaste el LM12? q tal te suena? rebentando a los vecinos y tal, no? que no te multen por escandalo público... 

Hasta pronto!


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 10, 2008)

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas MKF08, pues no, aún no lo monté, pq a mi aún no me llegaron los componentes . Al final me decidí por un filtro de esos conmutados, Butterworth de 5º orden el q he pedido yo (LTC1063), que, en verdad, requiere muy pocos componentes aparte del integrado y si es de 5º orden debe cortar muuuy bien ...
> 
> Cuando me llegue y lo monte ya te diré q tal va.
> 
> ...



no aun no monte el lm12 por q en mi ciudad no se consigue... pero en ya lo encargue.... puedes subir el esquema de ese filtro q nombras aver q tal.... y cuanto te costo ese integrado q mencinas...?


----------



## djfarlo (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola, mira, el esquema esta aqí http://www.linear.com/pc/productDetail.jsp?navId=H0,C1,C1154,C1008,C1148,P1356 (el tipical aplication), pero mejor leerse un poco el datasheet por encima.

Con ese circuito, la frecuencia de corte deseada, Fc en el datasheet (100 veces menor que Fclk, que es la frecuencia de reloj del integrado), se regula eligiendo un condensador y una resist. Hay una fórmula simple en el datasheet.

El integrado rondará los 5-10$ pero yo encargué algunos por ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/LTC1063-CSW-SMD-...12949QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262, muy baratos, sólo que hay q tener algo de práctica soldando, pq es el modelo pequeñito.

Por curiosidad, aqí hay algunas soldaduras impresionantes  con un simple soldador (de punta fina, claro)... http://www.curiousinventor.com/guides/Surface_Mount_Soldering/101


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 11, 2008)

yl e pre se lo hiciste con unoperacional? sumaste la señal de los dos canales.... ? cuando lo pruebes dime como te funciono...


----------



## djfarlo (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola de nuevo... me acaban de llegar esos LTC1063 del ebay, y a ver si esta tarde qedo con un amigo y lo probamos para ver q tal suena.

Sobre eso de mezclar ambos canales, aún no lo he probado, pero sí, creo q lo voy a tener q hacer con algun operacional sumador q ademas me de algo de ganancia, ya que, por ej el portátil o el reproductor de mp3 me saca muy poqita por su salida de linea.

Cuando lo monte ya te diré q tal suenan esos bajos ... sta pronto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola amigos, yo he diseñado el pcb del LM12CLK y me quedo re monito. ahi les mando el pcb, el esquema de componenetes y el diagramita para q lo entiendan.

saludos.

pregunta: la bobina tien q ser tan gigante como la q hizo MFK08?


----------



## adrian2008 (Nov 16, 2008)

saludos,megustaria armar este amplificador con lm12,pero megustari saber con cuanto voltaje se alimenta y amperaje,tengo un circuito donde el integrado esta acompañado con unos transistores tip y unos mje,y donde el voltaje de alimentacion son 80+ y 80- esta configuracion saca mayor potencia,ustedes que dicen? olo devo armar como el amigo dj farlo. ah la potencia megustaria saberla con una carga de 8 ohm.


----------



## javier xino (Dic 3, 2008)

hola  rme gusta  el proyecto
mmmmm .....................lm12clk
de donde lo puedo reciclar?
saldria a menor precio  no ?


bueno eso ....saludos a todos los  electronicoy  y bajistas


----------



## Leandro Basile (Dic 13, 2008)

Hola a todos!  me estoy armando un amplificador para guitarra con el lm12clk, la etapa de potencia ya la tengo lista pero no encuentro un pre adecuado, conocen alguno?

Saludos!

Lalo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola a todos.

pregunta a MFK08: vos vivis en cordoba...yo en santa fe...aca no consigo el LM12CLK. hay q traerlo de estads unidos, y cuesta 20 Dólares.

mi pregunta es: vos lo conseguis?...cúanto vale?...podriamos hacer una especie de giro postal?...

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola amigos, vuelvo con el temita del LM.

tengo un transformador típico de 24+24v por unos 5A. rectificado nos tira unos 330watts.

si el LM12 produce unos 80watts de potencia, y suponiendo q no supere el 25% de eficiencia...con mi transformador, uedo alimentar 2 de esos integrados.

puesto que 33+33v = 66v x 2.5A = 165watts entonces 80watts seria el 50% del 50% de la capacidad del transformador. o sea el 25% de la capacidad del transformador. y eso suponiendo q su eficiencia sea del 25%.

o me equivoco?

s
a
l
u
d
o
s


----------



## istikis (May 8, 2009)

djfarlo hace un tiempo que me topé con tu blog y anteriormente con el esquema del LM12.- el tema es que he buscado por aqui por mi zona y no doy con el y quisiera montarme esta etapade potencia para un amplificador de guitarra (el pre lo tengo hecho con el TL062)

las preguntas:

donde lo puedo comprar en españa o alrededores?

de los que reciclaste te queda alguno que me puedas vender?

soy de Bilbao asi que no estamos tan lejos

un saludo y espero tu respuesta


Rodrigo


Otra duda es que en la placa veo que el diametro de tus bobinas son grandes y en todas las especificaciones que he visto dice:

*La bobina L en la salida esta formada por 14 vueltas de alambre nro. 18 sobre aire de 1 pulgada. La separación de las espiras no es crítica, pudiéndose dejar una junto a la siguiente. *

osea 14 vueltas de alambre 18 en una broca de 1 pulgada como molde y ya esta....y no se si el tamaño de tus bobinas es efecto optico de la foto o lo hiciste a drede por alguna razon puntual.


----------



## Andres1992 (Ago 25, 2009)

Hola necesito saber cual es un complemento del LM12CLK porque no encuentro donde comprarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 25, 2009)

Andres1992 dijo:


> Hola necesito saber cual es un complemento del LM12CLK porque no encuentro donde comprarlo



El LM12CLK no es un Transistor!!!!!!!!!! Es un IC (Circuito Integrado).

Deberías darte una leída al datasheet del integrado.



En todo caso quizas quisistes decir un Remplazo del susodicho IC. No especificas concretamente tu problema


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 26, 2009)

JAJA

como ya dijo Tacatomón, no es un transistor, sino un integrado.

el mismo tiene encapsulado tipo transistor de alta potencia, pero consta de 4 patillas más la carcaza metálica...lo cual suma 5 contactos.

más allá de las ganas que tengas de armarte un equipo con el LM12CLK, (yo tambien lo he intentado), y por más hermoso que te haya quedado el PCB, debes resignarte...

es un integrado DESCONTINUADO, no se fabrica más y sólo lo encontrarás, en Estados Unidos y por un precio aproximado a los U$s30, en argentina son unos $120 y para gastar semejante dineral, me compro 2 TDA7293 de 80W cada uno y listo.

saludos.


----------



## Deme (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola a todos!!, me he animado a realizar este ampli con el lm12, espero conectarlo a un bajo electrico. Cuando lo termine subire fotos.


----------



## Yiyo TSX (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aca, queria contarles que hace un tiempito estoy diseñando un ampli con el LM12, los cuales los compre en la ciudad de la plata hace como 12 años, y jamas los use, hasta que me decidi, jajajaj un poco tarde de armar el ampli, bobeando en la pc, hice la plaqueta en el wizard, alguien me diria como subirla???? gracias, abrazo a todos



Ya esta, perdon, aca esta el PCB que hice


----------

